# Is a freepost UK address valid if sent from ROI?



## Bosshog (5 Aug 2008)

I have a form to send to the UK which a Freepost address was given (no printed envelope supplied). Is it still free if sent from the Republic of Ireland?


----------



## lazylump (5 Aug 2008)

The answer I received from an Post recently when I enquired about this with a UK freepost envelope was it is only freepost when posted in the UK. 

This does not cover getting it to the UK and I was charge the standard rate from ROI


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Aug 2008)

I would imagine not. The cost of mail to Freepost addresses is paid by the recipient (usually a business, or a Govt. department) who would be billed by _An Post_ in Ireland, and _Royal Mail_ in the UK. 

_An_ _Post_'s website doesn't offer any relevant info in their FAQ section, and their search function doesn't seem to work  — but I don't think there's any reciprocal agreement in place that would allow for what you're describing.

_[Edit: post crossed with lazylump's]_


----------



## Bosshog (5 Aug 2008)

OK thanks. I also had no joy with the An Post website.

Ill stick a stamp on it so!!


----------

